# CEDAR RIVER BOWMEN of the Great Northwet



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Ok....after fulfilling my fatherly responsibilities and while my only spawn is enjoying the new life of academic freedom, I got a chance to play.

Keep in mind that I don't have an established field course so I can't regularly practice like the NC/MD crews can. Spoiled little diaper weasels.

I DID take pics but you'll hafta wait till I get home.

First off, there's some gutless wuss called USNARCHER who was a convenient no-show. Dunno where he was but I think he was just plain scared about gettin beat by a real sailor. After all, I did take time to make the trip, effort and time to shoot in his backyard. I'll be there for day 2.

Ok, met a few AT folx too

Shot with KJWHFSD, DEADEYE DON & some nameless weenie who wouldn't reveal himself.
KJWHFSD shot a 532 (28)field and a 285 (14)animal.
Deadeye Don got a call from his proctologist at the halfway point. . .they found his head. Ol Don forgot to slide his extension out. After redoin his marks, it was like a different guy. He was the lone finger flinger of the group and shot a 471. Somethin went way bad with his bow and he couldn't finish on the critters.
The nameless wuss shot a 527 on the field but ran away before I got his animal score. I know he broke 280.
Finally me. I stunk up the field with a 528 & 287.

Met ANDY1996, he banged out a 540 and 286. not bad for a hoyt guy.

There is a day 2 and I'm gonna do the 28 hunter. Not sure of who from AT will make it but I will.

The course is new and the up/down isn't all that bad but the CRB crew did an awesome job settin bales and playin with the terrain and lighting. It is a beautiful course with excellent bales. If you like the uneven stuff, you will like this course. Attendance was weak with just 35 shooters today. A shame because this is a really nice course with some fantastic club members. The facilities are just as nice. Anyone in the area needs to come and enjoy the hospitality because the hard work the crew put in really shows.


Don't worry, I will have more tomorrow. Gotta enjoy the steak fry they're puttin on


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks RM

Some pics will be great----can't hear too much about new ranges----sounds great

Good shoot'n tomorrow


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

*Nameless Wuss here*

The nameless wuss was a little unhappy that he had shot a 27 and then went and shot with an attitude and only shot a 283. Well I got home and looked at my card and noticed something, here is a copy see if you can see anything wrong with my card. The moral is check your score card before the attitude sets in.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I found it. And before yall point fingers, I wasn't in charge of the pencil. Ol X boy shot much better than I said earlier. He's real, and earned his score. Definatelty outshot me.

Good score or bad, I would surely enjoy toe'n the line with X boy anytime. Very glad to have met and shot with him today.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Rock Monkey, I just wanted to mention that there was a major 3D shoot not too far away and it drew a lot of folks away from the field shoot--besides, a lot of folks refuse to shoot 150+ arrows in one day--they just can't hack it


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

I found it to didnt think I was that far ahead of you and i wasn't. Good shooting. Had a great time shooting with you both. I will give the finger flinger a hard time about his pencil. Can we just play at the long stuff?


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

Cleaning both the 80WU's was awsome I know that I couldn't buy a 5 on those. Shoot strait and have a good day. Now off to the airport.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> Ok....after fulfilling my fatherly responsibilities and while my only spawn is enjoying the new life of academic freedom, I got a chance to play.
> 
> Keep in mind that I don't have an established field course so I can't regularly practice like the NC/MD crews can. Spoiled little diaper weasels.
> 
> ...


REAL SAILOR huh. :zip: Well now that you have shot with the scrubs.....sorry Andy and Kent no offense :tongue:....maybe you should take the next year and do a little practicing then come out to Darrington for some real lessons.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> REAL SAILOR huh. :zip: Well now that you have shot with the scrubs.....sorry Andy and Kent no offense :tongue:....maybe you should take the next year and do a little practicing then come out to Darrington for some real lessons.


Darrington you were a noshow for the real sailor coming all this way to shoot with you:mg: Just jazzin ya. Dont let the score fool ya Found out that I was having a intermintint equipment problem. It will be fixed for state.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

kjwhfsd said:


> Darrington you were a noshow for the real sailor coming all this way to shoot with you:mg: Just jazzin ya. Dont let the score fool ya Found out that I was having a intermintint equipment problem. It will be fixed for state.


I hear ya about equipment issues. I have been plagued this year. Shooting Cedar River is good but it won't really prepare you for Silver Arrow. There are some good cuts out there. I had an appointment to close on my refi on Saturday and that got canx saturday morning. Oh well.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> I hear ya about equipment issues. I have been plagued this year. Shooting Cedar River is good but it won't really prepare you for Silver Arrow. There are some good cuts out there. I had an appointment to close on my refi on Saturday and that got canx saturday morning. Oh well.


Dont let the course at CRB fool you. Yes Silver Arrow does have some great shots on their course. I havent seen it yet but know the club. I am looking forward to shootin it. No I havent forgot your balls I should have them done by the state shoot.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Nothing from the real Sailor huh. Thought that there were some pictures squid. :darkbeer:


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

How did day two turn out for you guys?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> Nothing from the real Sailor huh. Thought that there were some pictures squid. :darkbeer:


He hasnt made it home yet. He is still out here think he will be home tomorrow.



Xtorminator said:


> How did day two turn out for you guys?


It sucked for me I had release problems it was a ruff day Shot worse than I ever have. Only took 23 targets to figure it was my release that was messing up. Dave shot well.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I know of a great release and modification that will never treat you wrong. :shade:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

had a really crappy signal in my room, that's the reason for the delay. I'm gonna try to peck out sunday while in the air and post it when i'm back on the ground.

I shot with kjwhsfd and andy1996 sunday. I think we all got a few calls from our proctologists that day.

Andy's boy Cameron was with us and was doin quite well for a peewee. And then he took a spill and he was done. He won't make it as a skateboarder.

Hang in there, and I will get it posted.

Kj....thanks for the hospitality. I would love to see it turn into the western washington whoop-fest. You have some really deceiving terrain and some challeging lighting. All the stuff that makes a course fun.

Thanks to all that worked to make it happen. Be proud of your club and it's courses.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> I know of a great release and modification that will never treat you wrong. :shade:


And that is


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> had a really crappy signal in my room, that's the reason for the delay. I'm gonna try to peck out sunday while in the air and post it when i'm back on the ground.
> 
> I shot with kjwhsfd and andy1996 sunday. I think we all got a few calls from our proctologists that day.
> 
> ...


Dave, it was a blast shooting with you, I hope you get some more opportunities to come over and play!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok...still got some learnin to do with the uber-fone, so i'll type it out as the pics upload to photobucket.

i shot ok, not great, but ok. kjwhsfd had the first brainfart of the day on the 15-14wu. he can explain that one.....oh yeah, and it happened early, like within the first 3 targets early. his release problem.....he was as blue in the face as the release was when he realized that there could be a problem with it. it just didnt want to go off.

i normally shoot better score-wise on the hunter rounds compared to the field rounds but not that day. i could say it's from a combination of things, but thats just makin excuses. i dont do that. i either shoot good, shoot ok, or have an equipment problem. i just didnt shoot as good as i know i can....thats my reason.

we shot the same courses as we did on the field round but the stakes for the hunter were set to make things a little more challenging and that they were. many of my 4's were 'just out, and thats just a me problem. the footing made things interesting. lots of toe-up/toe-down and right foot high/left foot low type positions too. some stakes you had to come up with some creative stance solutions. there were a couple of lanes that could only be shot one at a time. yeah, the rules say to make it 2x2 at all times possible. these werent 2x2 possible. no biggie, adapt, improvise and overcome.

the weather both days was awesome. no rain, comfortable shooting temps. the difference was in the lighting. sunday was a bit more overcast than saturday. that changed a few of the targets appearance. shooting into a 'cave' was interesting on the field face, and even more fun on the hunter face. made the courses whole different beasts.

i know....yall wanna know the scores

andy1996: 522 hunter, 1348 total
kjwhsfd: 513 hunter, 1333 total
me: 526 hunter, 1341 total

there were a few no-shows from the saturday list. i think that the guys weren't ready to shoot that many arrows. shootin the heavy weights probably wore em down. or, they found out that that whole known distance thing isnt as easy as they say it is. guess they just dont like to know how good they arent when the phone book thick list of excuses cant be used.

both kjwhsfd and andy1996 tested the pin nocks. i think kj's lost the most battles. i have a pic of a few of the combat casualties. me....didnt have a problem with the g-nocks. only suffered one punctured vane.

all-in-all, the weekend was a grand pleasure. having the opportunity to shoot with some of the great northwet's finest. the club's facilities and hospitality is just what you would expect from the kind of people up there and they didnt disappoint. the glutton man sized breakfast was excellant both days. the steak fry was great. trust this fat kid, there was no shortage of portions.

kjw, andy, x boy and don......it was my pleasure to shoot with you guys and to make your acquaintances. i would love to be able to make a return trip in the future to shoot with you guys or to toe the line with ya again at some of the major stuff.

as far as the propeller head.....i think he's just scared. afraid of gettin his fragile child-like ego get crushed by a true workin class shellback


http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/bowcouple2k5/archery/Cedar Creek Bowmen 09/


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

stupid photo bucket.....the link doesnt work and i cant edit it....30min limit.

im gonna hafta post the thumbnail link so yall can click on em. i was tryin to make a public album, and that didnt work. then i tried to make a guest password and that didnt work.

so much for tryin to make things easy.

just *click on the thumbnails* and you'll get the full sized 1meg pic.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

here's the rest.........limited to number of pics postable.









some from day 2











andy's handy work



looks good


and then.......i had to shoot the 19









sunday's motley crew. cameron took this one......thanks lil buddy


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> as far as the propeller head.....i think he's just scared. afraid of gettin his fragile child-like ego get crushed by a true workin class shellback
> 
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/bowcouple2k5/archery/Cedar Creek Bowmen 09/


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Nice pics by the way. Andy didn't give you his Zombie theory did he? :tongue:

Kent you need to give the SX2 sportin my balls a try.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I would gladly toe the line with you again RM. Thanks for the picture and hopefuly we can shoot again.:darkbeer:


----------

